# Haldex Performance Controller (Â£475 fitted) - start booking



## Rhod_TT

This group buy is for the uprated Haldex Performance Controller for the Mk1 TT (and S3 and MkIV R32). More details here and here and the reason why you should buy one here

Finally found the video I was looking for - the Awesome GTi TT doing donuts because of the haldex performance controller - maybe.

*GROUP BUY IS NOW OPEN - CLOSES ON 30th NOVEMBER (although the TTShop have xtended it until Xmas)*

The *TTShop* have made us the best offer.
*Gen1 Haldex Performance Controller - Â£475.00 inc VAT* fitted or delivered.
They have offered to do an optional *haldex oil and filter change for Â£48.00 inc VAT* too.

I think we'll need 10 people to get this group buy going so please let me know via PM whether you'd like to take part and follow the instructions below about paying a deposit. There is no maximum number as far as I'm aware so if you haven't read this before and want in then you can be. This is going to be the best price we will get on these and it really is an excellent offer. The TTShop are one of only two official distributors for the Haldex Performance Controller in the UK (the other being AMD) so we'll get official support if anyone needs it.

To take part in this group buy:
Call the TTShop on 01234 853 225 and speak to Alex, Justin or Dave
- If you want a controller fitted ASAP then they will take a Â£50 deposit from you over the phone and then the balance when you visit them.
- If you want the controller fitted AFTER Christmas then they would like a Â£150 deposit since it's quite a time away.

The TTShop have told me that they've had enough deposits to go ahead with the fitting of the controllers for those booked in before Xmas. So call them up and arrange booking at you convenience. They can fit them on a Saturday so that may help for those travelling from further away. When booking the date, remember to tell them if you want the Haldex filter and oil change too for the additonal Â£48.

Interested Parties (I'll update when you let me know when you've paid your deposit, want out or want to announce when you'll be there for fitting):
*Gen1:*
Rhod_TT - deposit paid 8) 
kite - deposit paid 8)
youngg
davyrest
ADB
smanaton
p1tse
conlechi - confirmed 
CrAkHaBiTT - deposit paid 8)
Damz - deposit paid 8) 
Stu_R32 - confirmed 
whirlypig - deposit paid 8)
mlarner - deposit paid 8) 
A1YUR - deposit paid 8)
Dean84's S3 owning friend - deposit paid 8)

I've PM all the above (including unconfirmed) but if anyone new wants to join in just let me know then call the TTShop directly.

[original post - sort of]
I'm seriously considering buying a Gen1 Haldex Performance Controller ( http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=\ , http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/haldexpp/haldexpp.htm ) and am just wondering how many other people might be interested in following suit in a group buy sort of thing. I'm in no major hurry so if christmas expenses are going to delay it for some, then it's no bother waiting till the new year.


----------



## kite

I'm up for this


----------



## youngg

yeah, for the right price!


----------



## davyrest

i would be intreasted at tthe right price


----------



## ADB

Might be up for this at the right price - Currently fitted from AMD this is Â£700, which is way too much IMO.

Andy


----------



## Leg

TT Shop offered a group buy a while back at Â£500 I think. Worth calling Dave. The threads in here somewhere...


----------



## phope

Interested if a good price can be found 8)


----------



## smanaton

also interested at the right price.


----------



## p1tse

i followed the last group buy thread. think the tt shop got them at one of the best prices at a shade under Â£500.

but how much is fitting on top?

i don't have a tt as yet, but hope soon and depending on funds i would be interested in this upgrade in the long run.

however i would love to feel the difference over stock first


----------



## conlechi

hi Rhod,
Interested if the price is good


----------



## Rhod_TT

p1tse said:


> however i would love to feel the difference over stock first


That was my concern last time. But it's been on my wish list since Nem let me drive a mile or so in his car - it really makes a huge difference. But I'm sure if you speak nicely to someone local to you that has one fitted, then they'll take you for a spin.


----------



## Rhod_TT

First post updated with some prices.


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT

I'll probably be up for this. (Once i get my ARB's that have been in my boot for 3 weeks fitted :roll: )


----------



## p1tse

Â£500 all in sounds quite good.

are these an easy fit? ttshop is quite far from southwest, so other vag specialist more local would be good like westec.

how long does it take to fit?


----------



## Rhod_TT

I too am in the southwest (and I've e-mailed Westec but no reply as yet) so the TTShop is a fair old trip - but I guess we have to go with the cheapest and most local place for eveyone right (where is everyone incidently?). Fitting isn't too hard if you have the right tools though (see Waks site for a guide). The boys at APS rekon they can fit one in under an hour so any specialist that charges more than a couple of hours labour to fit one is being a bit cheeky.


----------



## John-H

I took part in the Haldex group buy organised by Chriz1000 some time back. You might find the link of interest. It was done by AMD for Â£499 fitted or delivered all in.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56824

Including some pics of installing which does not take too long:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=90


----------



## Rhod_TT

The TT shop have offered us the same deal since they are now the UK distributor for the HPP (I think).


----------



## p1tse

have seen other VAG forums mention a place Badger5, does this ring any bells?


----------



## John-H

Sounds like this place: http://www.badger5.co.uk/


----------



## kite

Sounds good to me


----------



## Damz

for my new mk 1 TT 8) so add me please


----------



## Rhod_TT

hey everyone. I'm about to PM you all with more information but if I could have your e-mail addresses then that would be very useful since I can't send PMs to more than one person at a time.


----------



## kite

Pm'ed you my e mail


----------



## conlechi

Hi Rhod,
you have PM


----------



## Damz

....................... 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT

I've updated the first post with the latest offer. It's a pretty good price I think so please confirm that you'd like to participate in this group buy (we're going to need 10 people I think).

Rhod


----------



## B16TTC

Count me in. PM sent.


----------



## kite

Come on guys, 3 more needed for gen 1


----------



## p1tse

any update on how payment is set?
also when it requires to be done?

the more i read about it, this is truely worth it.


----------



## A1YUR

Count me in !


----------



## Rhod_TT

p1tse said:


> any update on how payment is set?
> also when it requires to be done?


No and No as of yet. I'll chase the TTShop up today.


----------



## Rhod_TT

*THIS GROUP BUY IS NOW OPEN - CLOSES 30th November*

Call the TTShop on 01234 853 225 and speak to Alex, Justin or Dave
- If you want a controller fitted ASAP then they will take a Â£50 deposit from you over the phone and then the balance when you visit them.
- If you want the controller fitted AFTER Christmas then they would like a Â£150 deposit since it's quite a time away.

Once they have deposits from 8 people we can again phone up and arrange our fitting times. I've already paid my deposit so please can everyone else pay their deposits ASAP so that those that want/need them fitted urgently can get them done.

- Please let me know when you pay your deposit so I can update the list and chase up those straggelers at the back.

They have also told me they can fit them on a Saturday so that may help for those travelling from further away. When booking the date, remember to tell them if you want the Haldex filter and oil change too for the additonal Â£48.

I'll PM all the confirmed above but if anyone new wants to join in just let me know then call the TTShop directly.


----------



## kite

Deposit Paid for fitting before Xmas


----------



## whirlypig

I too have a deposit down for fitting before Christmas.


----------



## Rhod_TT

I've just checked with my insurer (Adrian Flux) and after a bit of discussion and confirming that the Haldex Performance Controller didn't mean that I wanted to Off-road it, they have said that it makes no difference to my policy since it didn't increase BHP. So for no extra money I can have my Haldex Performance Controller covered with my insurer. Just thought I'd let you all know (and bump the thread too).


----------



## John-H

That's what Noel Dazeley said to me and have a free bump!


----------



## kite

Come on guys 3 more deposits needed.


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT

Deposit paid. 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT

TTShop have called me to tell me that they've had enough people pay their deposits to go ahead and book the fitting. I'm booked in for Friday this week so expect a call from the TTShop (if they have your number) or call them to arrange a suitable fitting appointment (either before xmas or after if you've paid the larger deposit).

Let me know how you all get on with your new mod.

regards

Rhod


----------



## John-H

The Haldex mod is rubbish by the way!
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Only joking - it's excellent!  Well done for getting enough soon to be Haldex converts


----------



## Damz

booked in for monday now


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hi Guys,

Is this still open? Is there a time limit? Just got back from APS Â£1700 lighter but desperate to do this. Will they wait until after Christmas? My plastic will turn spastic if I spank it much more...

Cheers

Rich :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is this still open? Is there a time limit? Just got back from APS Â£1700 lighter but desperate to do this. Will they wait until after Christmas? My plastic will turn spastic if I spank it much more...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich :lol:


Rich,

Yep it's still open. Give the TTShop a call and tell them you'd like to book for fitting after Xmas. They'll take a Â£150 deposit from you and the rest when you have it fitted. I can't guarantee that they'll do the same offer after Xmas if you don't contact them before.


----------



## jedi-knight83

i havent read the whole thread so apologies if this has been asked.

will putting more power through the rear on a more regular basis than the standard unit have an adverse effect on the mechanicals at the rear?

hope that makes sense

just dont like the idea of things wearing out faster


----------



## rustyintegrale

Given all the reent bad comments about the TT Shop on here I'm a bit loathe to go for this. They're also advertising Haldex performance controllers on eBay...

Are they in financial trouble?

It would be a terrible shame but they really should be honest. I'm sure we'd all do all we can to support them.

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Given all the reent bad comments about the TT Shop on here I'm a bit loathe to go for this. They're also advertising Haldex performance controllers on eBay...

Are they in financial trouble?

It would be a terrible shame but they really should be honest. I'm sure we'd all do all we can to support them.

Cheers

rich


----------



## whirlypig

I hardly think advertising on eBay is a sign of being in financial trouble, in fact a small business would be daft to ignore such a vast marketplace.

I've only seen a couple of negative comments with regards the TT Shop, nothing that concerned me too much. I rang them last week to book in my car for fitting of the controller (being done Sat Nov 24th), had no problems getting through to them at all.


----------



## Rhod_TT

rustyintegrale said:


> Given all the reent bad comments about the TT Shop on here I'm a bit loathe to go for this. They're also advertising Haldex performance controllers on eBay...
> 
> Are they in financial trouble?
> 
> It would be a terrible shame but they really should be honest. I'm sure we'd all do all we can to support them.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


What recent bad comments? (seriously - PM me some links if you like but I haven't seen anything and I tend to check most threads). I'm pretty sure the chaps at the TTShop are doing their best at all times to keep their customers happy. They've always been extermely nice and accomodating when I've spoken to them on the phone so I've got no worries getting them to do work on my car.


----------



## Rhod_TT

jedi-knight83 said:


> i havent read the whole thread so apologies if this has been asked.
> 
> will putting more power through the rear on a more regular basis than the standard unit have an adverse effect on the mechanicals at the rear?
> 
> hope that makes sense
> 
> just dont like the idea of things wearing out faster


Plenty of people have had this controller fitted for a long time and I haven't heard anything about wearing stuff out. The controller is a new part made by Haldex themselves (so they must think it's ok) and basically just takes another sensory input into consideration when making "decisions" about what to do with the "clutch" at the back. Even when no torque is being sent rearwards, the rear diff and centre and rear driveshafts are all spinning anyway no matter the controller. It's not making the Haldex system a permanent 4WD on a Scooby or offroader or anything.


----------



## A1YUR

Had my done last Friday, took about 1.5 hours, changed the oil and filter at the same time. Wow did I feel the difference afterwards, its like a different car. Its my first upgrade, defintely worth it. Also it does not affect my insurance at all which is ideal ! :lol:


----------



## Damz

had my haldex controller fitted monday along with a haldex change and and new filter then decide to ave a new blueflame and skn remap while i was there.

The guys were realli realli helpfull and couldnt do enough am going back to them for a few other bits i ave lined up so big thanks to the lads at the tt shop cheersssssss 8) HIGHLY RECOMMENDED ..............


----------



## John-H

Damz said:


> had my haldex controller fitted monday along with a haldex change and and new filter then decide to ave a new blueflame and skn remap while i was there.
> 
> The guys were realli realli helpfull and couldnt do enough am going back to them for a few other bits i ave lined up so big thanks to the lads at the tt shop cheersssssss 8) HIGHLY RECOMMENDED ..............


I bet that's transformed the car now!


----------



## Damz

John-H said:


> Damz said:
> 
> 
> 
> had my haldex controller fitted monday along with a haldex change and and new filter then decide to ave a new blueflame and skn remap while i was there.
> 
> The guys were realli realli helpfull and couldnt do enough am going back to them for a few other bits i ave lined up so big thanks to the lads at the tt shop cheersssssss 8) HIGHLY RECOMMENDED ..............
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that's transformed the car now!
Click to expand...

just a little and my wallet lol..... :lol: worth it tho


----------



## thettshop

Hi

Thanks for your positive feedback on the Haldex group buy. Good to see many of you are happy and the GB was a success 

I can assure you The TT Shop is fine and well and very busy. As you are well aware a large proportion of our business is mail order. In addition to our website we sell products also on Ebay like most other retailers. The Haldex has been a product listed on Ebay for many months prior to this group buy.

The GB is still open for a few more days :lol: We so far have had 12 people who have left deposit/had fitted/posted.

If you want one @ Â£475 fitted/posted don't miss your chance. Call with a deposit today 01234 853225 for pre/post Xmas bookings.


----------



## Rhod_TT

12  Thats wicked. I wasn't sure we'd get enough interest. Thanks for your help TTShop - I'll see you in a just over a week.


----------



## kite

Going to check my car with a VAG COM tomorrow then I'll be booking "the wifes" in to have the upgrade fitted soonest


----------



## ezz

IM UP FOR 1 AFTER XMAS,CAN LEAVE A DEPOSIT,NOW THO...THANKS EZZ


----------



## Rhod_TT

ezz said:


> IM UP FOR 1 AFTER XMAS,CAN LEAVE A DEPOSIT,NOW THO...THANKS EZZ


Ezz, Give the TTShop a call and you can leave a Â£150 deposit before arranging fitting in the new year. They'll be happy to sort you out.


----------



## whirlypig

Had mine fitted at the TT Shop on Saturday and to be honest didn't notice much difference to start with on the way back up the M1. Now I've had a chance to get it on familiar territory the difference is really noticeable. Definately much more assured and so smooth when cornering, also pulling away in the wet the car is so balanced, the nose doesn't lift up at all. Very pleased with the results and pleased too with the friendly service at the TT Shop. :wink:


----------



## John-H

It's darn good isn't it? :wink:


----------



## ezz

paid my deposit today,cant wait to the end of jan now!!! and they are top blokes at the tt shop.ezz


----------



## kite

i'm booked in for Thurs 
.
Will let you all know how it goes 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT

Got my Haldex performance controller fitted today by the lovely crew at the TTShop (cracking service). It all went smoothly except I found out I need a new front ARB sometime soon (although it's not klonking yet).

Haven't really had the opportunity to test the controller fully but the car accelerates flatter with more of a push than a pull. It's immediately noticable but quite subtle. Hope to experiment a bit more this weekend.


----------



## kite

Just to let people know about my controller upgrade.  
After fitting the controller Dave and Justin noticed that my car had no drive to the rear, so they fitted another thinking the controller could be the problem.  
Turns out that I had no drive to the rear with the original controller. :x 
The car went back for the top boys at the TT shop to carry out a full Investigation.......
Well the haldex dif is fooked, new prices are extortionate, so a low mileage S/H unit was found, I won't go in to how difficult the car breaker was to deal with. :evil: 
Picked up the diff at noon today, dropped the diff off at the shop at 1.30
Had a text from Dave this evening telling me the car is ready to collect.
Now that is stunning service and a great result  ......Looking forward to driving an AWD Audi on Monday 8)


----------



## B16TTC

Had my upgrade fitted yesterday, along with a short-shift linkage.
Very noticeable difference on drive home ~ took the scenic route!
I'm very happy with both mods and am looking forward to enjoying the push from the Haldex. Well worth the money.


----------



## kite

Well the car now drives on all 4 wheels, what a difference.
BIG THANKS to the guys at the TT Shop for pulling out the stops and doing a cracking job of replacing the diff in a short space of time.
Thanks again guys


----------



## TT DWN UNDER

Does "including postage".....include postage to Australia? ..... If so, I'm in for 1 definatley.....


----------



## John-H

Check out the date of the previous post to yours :wink:


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT

lol :lol:


----------



## TT DWN UNDER

lol....well they must be even cheaper now 3 years down the track 

Anyone up for a "Round 2" on this ...... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## wallstreet

TT DWN UNDER said:


> lol....well they must be even cheaper now 3 years down the track
> 
> Anyone up for a "Round 2" on this ...... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


mate why dont u contact the TT shop directly.


----------



## rabTT

. . . . or look here: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=159811


----------

